# Valhalla Room vs Valhalla VintageVerb



## Yogevs (Jul 31, 2020)

Any comparison videos/threads?


----------



## ratherbirds (Aug 1, 2020)

I think you can download an evaluation version of the two reverb to get an idea for yourself in a situation.


----------



## labornvain (Aug 1, 2020)

I have both and I've done a side-by-side comparison several times. While Roomverb has some lovely algorithms, Vintageverb sounds better. It sounds higher quality whatever that means, but it also seems to have more dimension, and this is true in comparison with some of my very expensive reverbs as well. It just creates a better sense of space.

Also, don't let the name fool you. While it certainly has vintage sounding algorithms, it can pretty much do anything from modern sounding reverbs to room sounds, to chambers, Etc. It's extremely versatile.

If I had to choose, it would definitely be Vintageverb.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 1, 2020)

You can download demos of both to try. I’ve got both & definitely prefer vintage verb, much warm & more options to find a great sound with!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 1, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Any comparison videos/threads?


I remember seeing one a few years ago but I cannot find it! I will post up if I come across it.


----------



## suburst (Aug 1, 2020)

Vintage verb can do so much more emulations, both sound good, its a matter of taste and what fits your style.


----------



## Yogevs (Aug 1, 2020)

This the part where I confess I'm a noob and short on time and don't trust my ears *TO START WITH* compared to the rest in this forum.
Just to explain - of course I trust my ears.
BUT - there are so many options with each plugin I just rather focus and experiment with what people have recommended is "Better".
I have Room and that's where I usually do my Reverb stuff, but I would move to Vintage if people feel it is "Better" and start experimenting with IT.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 2, 2020)

You can always demo Vintage Verb to see if you like it better and Room is a good reverb to have. If you're just starting out , don't caught up in buying too many plugins right away and take the time to learn the ones you do have to get the best out of them. It all comes down to personal preference and which one sounds better to your ears.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Aug 2, 2020)

+1 for vintageverb


----------



## cqd (Aug 2, 2020)

Yeah, I was comparing a load of reverbs the other day..I'd go for vintage verb..a lot more versatile..


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 2, 2020)

VVV is fantastic, it gives me "the reverb in my head" pretty much every time. Between that, Replika (on diffusion mode) and Chromaverb, I'm covered for what I want to do.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 2, 2020)

I'd vote for Valhalla Delay + Supermassive before VVV. Valhalla Delay actually also does simple reverb, and sometimes reverb just makes things muddled, and the best choice might be a delay, instead.

I found VVV to be harder to use than expected, building up some mid/low-mid frequencies really easily vs. my now-preferred alternatives. Sure, you can deal with them, but I didn't feel like I should have to, so I stopped using it.

I never got into Room. Between the two, I much preferred VVV.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 2, 2020)

I exclusively use ValhallaRoom and have done extensive A/B testing with reference 
recordings to get the sound I want. Works great for me.


----------



## CT (Aug 2, 2020)

rottoy said:


> I exclusively use ValhallaRoom and have done extensive A/B testing with reference
> recordings to get the sound I want. Works great for me.



Same here, and despite always preferring VR over anything I've demo'd against it, I'm once again wondering if I need something "better" (I do, a brain).


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 2, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Any comparison videos/threads?


As others said demo both. Both are great, each have their own purpose. Room is for clean algorithmic reverb, Vintage Verb as the name suggests is loosely modeling the sound of vintage reverbs. I say loosely as its not modeling a specific vintage reverb, more like the sound of the converters and frequency bandwidth of reverbs from 2 "decades" plus a modern option, (70s, 80, and current...)

They're both great, I don't find one to be better than the other, really just depends on if you want something more colored or more clean... I'd also suggest not looking past Valhalla delay. It can do reverb, and morph between reverb and delay... The reverbs less realistic, but at the same time it has a lot of tricks up its sleeve thee other two don't.

The shortest and easiest path to deciding if you think one sounds better than the other is to flip through a bunch of presets until you find a few you like, then adjust the parameters to tailor it to what you're after. A day or two using them side by side should be enough to tell you if prefer one over the other. Also don't overlook the description of each algorithm, (right in the interface when you hover). That'll tell you a lot about what to listen for.

And definitely grab Supermassive. It does the blackhole kind of thing really well but it's free. It definitely sounds different, but in the same ballpark.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 2, 2020)

I prefer Vintage too, its easier to cut lows (at least I remember it so) and it has a nicer sound. Interesting that majority agree here.

Would be interesting with a Coke vs Pepsi blind test. Someone would put a few reverbs on a sample here and we could guess which one is which one.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 2, 2020)

That’s the thing about reverb - it’s very subjective. Find the one(s) that work for you and stick with it/them. Try them. You’ll know after awhile if it’s in the running.


----------



## motomotomoto (Aug 2, 2020)

VVV is great! Can't speak to Room.


----------



## Pier (Aug 3, 2020)

I've owned all Valhalla reverbs for a couple of years. I generally use VVV for medium to longer reverbs and Plate for shorter reverbs (less than 1 second).

I've rarely ended up using Room and decided to sell it on KVR recently. It seems like the most realistic but less musical one, if that makes sense. If I was doing mixing/sound design for tv/movies I think Room would be the best of all 3.

I also recently bought FabFilter Pro-R on sale for $80. That's less than 2 Valhalla reverbs and is a lot more versatile.

Edit:

Ah BTW check these fantastic presets for VVV:






Iconic Spaces | Solidtrax







www.solidtrax.nl


----------



## C.Franzén (Aug 3, 2020)

I find myself using the vintage verb over room every time. although now I have completely went over to the new cinematic rooms reverb


----------



## Pando (Aug 14, 2020)

They are different animals actually. Room is great for early reflections, and VintageVerb excels in longer reverb tails that simulate larger rooms. Room allows you to put an instrument more distant into an acoustic space. And VV will make it sound lush and gorgeous. Use them together and you'll have a winner.


----------

